# Moin moin



## Shamway (16 Nov. 2007)

Moin,
Shamway hier.

Komme aus dem Ruhrpott.

Greetings


----------



## AMUN (16 Nov. 2007)

Hallo Shamway,

willkommen auf celebboard.net

Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir hier on Board


Grüße
Amun


----------



## FranziScherzy (16 Nov. 2007)

Willkommen und viiieell Spaß hier!


----------



## Muli (17 Nov. 2007)

Hey Shamway,

wir hoffen du fühlst dich hier wohl und geniesst den Inhalt dieses Boards, welchen du natürlich auch selbst bereichern kannst.

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## p1rm1n (26 Dez. 2007)

*Wilkommen!*

Hey, du auch hier  Naja viel Spaß !


----------

